# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Μια φόρα και έναν καιρό ήταν μια φοβία, την έλεγαν Κοινωνική Φοβία.

## Soul_Rebel

Ανέκαθεν ήμουν ένα ντροπαλό κορίτσι, συνεσταλμένο με μικρή ή καθόλου αυτοπεποίθηση και καμία σιγουριά για τον εαυτό της. Στην αρχή όλοι (γονείς, δάσκαλοι, φίλοι, συγγενείς) το απέδιδαν στην ντροπαλότητα μου που με τον καιρό θα εξαφανιζόταν όταν θα μεγάλωνα και θα ωρίμαζα περισσότερο. 
Κατά τα σχολικά μου χρόνια ήμουν θύμα σχολικού εκφοβισμού «Bullying» κάτι που με σημάδεψε για την μετέπειτα ζωή μου. 

Τελειώνοντας το σχολειό και περνώντας στην σχολή, συνειδητοποίησα πως αυτό που με ακλουθούσε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που όλοι ονόμαζαν «ντροπαλότητα» δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο από ένα είδος φοβίας που δημιουργήθηκε κυρίως από τις τραυματικές εμπειρίες που είχα ως παιδί. 

Όσο περνούσαν τα χρόνια η φοβία γινόταν όλο και μεγαλύτερη και άρχισε να καταλαμβάνει όλο και περισσότερους τομείς της ζωής μου, έφυγε από τις σχολικές αίθουσες, πέρασε στις φοιτητικές αίθουσες, στο δρόμο, στο cinema, στα κέντρα διασκεδάσεις, στην εργασία, παντού , όπου δηλαδή υπήρχαν άνθρωποι…
Στερώντας μου λίγο πολύ ολόκληρη την ζωή μου. 


Ποιοι από σας πάσχετε από Κοινωνική Φοβία ;
Τι είδους είναι ; Γενική ή Ειδική ;
Πότε το συνειδητοποιήσατε και με ποιον τρόπο ;
Είχε κάποια σχέση με κάποιο τραυματικό γεγονός ή εμπειρία ή ήταν ανεξάρτητη ; 
Σε τι δυσκολεύει την ζωή σας η συγκεκριμένη φοβία ;
Προσπαθήσατε να θεραπευτείτε (με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο) ; 
Είχε τελικά αποτέλεσμα; 

Υ.Γ. Άνοιξα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ώστε να μοιραστούμε τις εμπειρίες μας καθώς και τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης της κοινωνικής φοβίας.

----------


## wakeup

Καρδια μου καλωσορισες,
καλα εκανες και ανοιξες αυτο το θεμα...εχει και πολυ ωραιο τιτλο...λοιποοοοοοοννννν...ε ιπες καποια πραγματα τα οποια εχω πει και εγω ουκ και απειρες φορες στο σπιτι σε ψυχολογο ακομα και σε φιλη μου...οπως το ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΑΛΟΤΗΤΑ...αλλα φοβια...αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο...ειμαι κοπελα μπαιδεγουει:P...νιωθω οτι περναω αυτο το γολγοθα...γενικη δεν ξερω αν ειναι και ευχομαι να μην μου το δειξει ο θεος...το προβλημα μου ειναι οταν θα παμε παρεα καπου με καινουργια ατομα...εκει περισσοτερο...και με δουλεια με υψηλα υφησταμενο ατομο...αλλα ενταξει...παλι εξαρτατε αν γουσταρω το χαρακτηρα του και νιωσω ανετα μαζι του...το συνειδητοποιησα αρκετα νωρις λυκειο ασπουμε απλα δεν ηξερα ποσ λεγετε και οτι χρειαζετε θεραπεια...η αληθεια ομως ειναι πος δεν ηταν σε τοσο τραγικο βαθμο οσο σημερα...22 χρονακια εχω ζησει:P΄...ειχα τραυματικη εμπειρια...τσακωθηκα με καποια ατομα και με αφησαν σιγα σιγα στο περιθωριο...κατι που δεν το αντεχα και εριχνε και την περηφανεια μου σαν ατομμο..ομοσ ειχα καποιες παρεεσ να \'\'περναω\'\'...με πονουσε πολυ που δεν μπορουσα να χαρω τα σχολικα χρονια οπως αξιζει στον καθενα...αλλα αγαπη μου αληθεια δεν αξιζει σε κανενα αυτο το μαρτυριο...σε κανενα ομως...και πρεπει να κανουμε κατι...γιαυτο και παω σε ψυχοθεραπευτη για να με βοηθησει...δεν ξερω αν θα αλλαξει αλλα εστω και σε λιγο βαθμο να αλλαξει τοτε μπορει και ολα να αρχισουνε να αλλαζουνε...στο θεμα με το τι επηρεαζει...επηρεαζει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...το μονο πραγμα ππου πραγματικα ερχομαστε αντιμετωποι καθε μερα ειναι τους εαυτους μας και τους αλλους ανθρωπους...δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε αλλιος παρα να το παλευουμε 20ι κατι ωρες τη μερα...3-4 κοιμομαστε ετσι:P...αυτες ειναι οι μονες που αποφευγουμε αυτο το πραγμα...συμβουλη μου...ΤΟΡΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ...για τον καθε ενα ειναι διαφορετικο το συμβαν που πυροδοτει το προβλημα...εισαι ξεχωριστη και γιαυτο οτι συμβουλη και να δωθει θα ειναι καλη και χρησιμη για πολυ λιγο...ψαξε τον εαυτο σου...και γνωρισε τον κοσμο...απλα δινουμε πολυ σημασια στο προβλημα μας και τα αφηνουμε ολα απεξο...αυτα για αρχη...χχχ

----------


## dreamer

Ζω με την κοινωνική φοβία 21 χρόνια τώρα...Είμαι σχεδόν 39 χρονών. Σαν παιδί δεν μπορώ να πω πως ήμουν ιδιαίτερα ντροπαλό-κάποιες φορές μόνο. Την βίωσα στην χειρότερη μορφή της. Ακόμα και μια απλή καθημερινή συναλλαγή όπως να αγοράσω ένα ρούχο, μού ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο.

Πλέον νομίζω ότι είμαι καλά, με την έννοια ότι ζω λειτουργικά. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει, αλλά με εξαίρεση ότι δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω μπροστά σε κοινό όλα τα άλλα λίγο πολύ τα κάνω.

Κάποια στιγμή πήγα σε ένα γιατρό ομοιοπαθητικό -για άλλο ζήτημα και συζητήσαμε και το θέμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας.

Φεύγοντας μου είπε επί λέξη: Θέλω να σκεφτείς γιατί επιλέγεις να είσαι κοινωνιωφοβικός και θα τα πούμε τη επόμενη φορά.
Τι εννοείς του είπα νευριασμένα. Έχω τραβήξει τα πάνδεινα πως είναι δυνατόν να το επιλέγω?

Όταν έφυγε ο θυμός, κατάλαβα πως ήταν η σημαντικότερη ερώτηση που μου είχαν κάνει.

Η απάντησή της θα επηρέαζε καθοριστικά την ζωή μου. Σας αφήνω λίγο να σκεφτήτε γιατί επιλέγετε την κοινωνική φοβία, ποιό είναι το όφελος σας επιλέγοντας να ζείτε με αυτή και ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα.

----------


## dora-agxos

πολυ ωραια η ερωτηση σου..σκεφτομαι τι να απαντησω στον εαυτο μου,αλλα ειλικρινα δεν βρισκω κατι.

εσενα τι απαντησε ο εαυτος σου?

----------


## chr1986

Κάποτε μου είχαν στείλει ένα mail, ξέρετε αυτά τα mail αλυσίδα, που σαν τίτλο είχε \"Η ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ 2 ΕΠΙΛΟΓΩΝ\". Η όλη ιστορία είχε να κάνει με ένα άτομο το οποίο ήταν πάντα χαμογελαστό και ευδιάθετο. Οι γύρω του απορούσαν πως το κατάφερνε και εκείνος τους απάντησε ότι κάθε φορά που του συνέβαινε κάτι εκείνος σκεφτόταν ότι είχε δύο επιλογές: να κλάψει ή να χαμογελάσει, να τα παρατήσει ή να συνεχίσει, να θυμώσει ή να προσπεράσει, να ζήσει ή να πεθάνει.. Η ζωή βέβαια δεν είναι άσπρο-μαύρο αλλά για σκεφτείτε: εάν περιορίσουμε τη σκέψη μας σε δύο επιλογές, μόνο δύο, πόσο πιο απλά θα είναι τα πράγματα? Πολλές φορές σκεφτόμαστε ενα πρόβλημα από 1002 γωνίες, βάζοντας μέσα όλες τις ψυχοπαθολογίες μας και όλα τα κόμπλεξ, τις αναμνήσεις και τα πάθη μας. Αν το καλοσκεφτείς όμως, στο τέλος πάλι δύο επιλογές μένουν. Πάντα δύο.. Ξέρω ότι όλο αυτό μπορεί να σας φαίνεται παιδικό και χαζό, αλλά με έχει βοηθήσει κάπως και έχει μέσα του μία αλήθεια.. Γι\'αυτό είπα να το γράψω.. Με αφορμή το post της dreamer μου ήρθε..

----------


## dreamer

chr1986, είμαι άντρας... Δεν εννοούσα ότι μπορείς συνειδητά να επιλέξεις το να είσαι άνετος σε μια παρέα ή να είσαι φοβισμένος. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Δεν μπορείς. Αν μπορούσες η κοινωνική φοβία δεν θα υπήρχε για σένα.

Ασυνείδητα επιλέγεις το φόβο.Γιατί? Κάτι κερδίζεις. Τι? Ποιό είναι το ώφελός σου αν δεν πεις την γνώμη σου στην παρέα σου?

Ποιό είναι το ώφελός σου αν φοβάσαι να πας σε μια συνεντευξη για δουλειά?

Τι κερδίζεις αν δεν ζητήσεις ποτέ από ένα άτομο που σου αρέσει να βγείτε μαζί γιατί φοβάσαι?

dora, νομίζω ότι αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις την απάντηση μόνη σου πριν σου πω γιατί επέλεγα εγώ τον φόβο.

----------


## Lou!

μπορουν να απαντησουν κ τριτοι? (πχ εγω θα ηθελα να απαντησω!)

----------


## dreamer

και βέβαια μπορεις Lou

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by wakeup_
> Καρδια μου καλωσορισες,
> καλα εκανες και ανοιξες αυτο το θεμα...εχει και πολυ ωραιο τιτλο...λοιποοοοοοοννννν...ε ιπες καποια πραγματα τα οποια εχω πει και εγω ουκ και απειρες φορες στο σπιτι σε ψυχολογο ακομα και σε φιλη μου...οπως το ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΑΛΟΤΗΤΑ...αλλα φοβια...αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο...ειμαι κοπελα μπαιδεγουει:P...νιωθω οτι περναω αυτο το γολγοθα...γενικη δεν ξερω αν ειναι και ευχομαι να μην μου το δειξει ο θεος...το προβλημα μου ειναι οταν θα παμε παρεα καπου με καινουργια ατομα...εκει περισσοτερο...και με δουλεια με υψηλα υφησταμενο ατομο...αλλα ενταξει...παλι εξαρτατε αν γουσταρω το χαρακτηρα του και νιωσω ανετα μαζι του...το συνειδητοποιησα αρκετα νωρις λυκειο ασπουμε απλα δεν ηξερα ποσ λεγετε και οτι χρειαζετε θεραπεια...η αληθεια ομως ειναι πος δεν ηταν σε τοσο τραγικο βαθμο οσο σημερα...22 χρονακια εχω ζησει:P΄...ειχα τραυματικη εμπειρια...τσακωθηκα με καποια ατομα και με αφησαν σιγα σιγα στο περιθωριο...κατι που δεν το αντεχα και εριχνε και την περηφανεια μου σαν ατομμο..ομοσ ειχα καποιες παρεεσ να \'\'περναω\'\'...με πονουσε πολυ που δεν μπορουσα να χαρω τα σχολικα χρονια οπως αξιζει στον καθενα...αλλα αγαπη μου αληθεια δεν αξιζει σε κανενα αυτο το μαρτυριο...σε κανενα ομως...και πρεπει να κανουμε κατι...γιαυτο και παω σε ψυχοθεραπευτη για να με βοηθησει...δεν ξερω αν θα αλλαξει αλλα εστω και σε λιγο βαθμο να αλλαξει τοτε μπορει και ολα να αρχισουνε να αλλαζουνε...στο θεμα με το τι επηρεαζει...επηρεαζει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...το μονο πραγμα ππου πραγματικα ερχομαστε αντιμετωποι καθε μερα ειναι τους εαυτους μας και τους αλλους ανθρωπους...δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε αλλιος παρα να το παλευουμε 20ι κατι ωρες τη μερα...3-4 κοιμομαστε ετσι:P...αυτες ειναι οι μονες που αποφευγουμε αυτο το πραγμα...συμβουλη μου...ΤΟΡΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ...για τον καθε ενα ειναι διαφορετικο το συμβαν που πυροδοτει το προβλημα...εισαι ξεχωριστη και γιαυτο οτι συμβουλη και να δωθει θα ειναι καλη και χρησιμη για πολυ λιγο...ψαξε τον εαυτο σου...και γνωρισε τον κοσμο...απλα δινουμε πολυ σημασια στο προβλημα μας και τα αφηνουμε ολα απεξο...αυτα για αρχη...χχχ



Από τα λεγόμενα σου λοιπόν, υποθέτω πως έχεις ειδική φοβία, δηλαδή νιώθεις άγχος σε συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις. Ίσως να είσαι από τους «τυχερούς» της υπόθεσης, αν και όλη η κατάσταση είναι γενικά χαμένη. 
Με τον ψυχοθεραπευτή έχεις δει κάποια βελτίωση ;

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by dreamer_
> chr1986, είμαι άντρας... Δεν εννοούσα ότι μπορείς συνειδητά να επιλέξεις το να είσαι άνετος σε μια παρέα ή να είσαι φοβισμένος. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Δεν μπορείς. Αν μπορούσες η κοινωνική φοβία δεν θα υπήρχε για σένα.
> 
> Ασυνείδητα επιλέγεις το φόβο.Γιατί? Κάτι κερδίζεις. Τι? Ποιό είναι το ώφελός σου αν δεν πεις την γνώμη σου στην παρέα σου?
> 
> Ποιό είναι το ώφελός σου αν φοβάσαι να πας σε μια συνεντευξη για δουλειά?
> 
> Τι κερδίζεις αν δεν ζητήσεις ποτέ από ένα άτομο που σου αρέσει να βγείτε μαζί γιατί φοβάσαι?
> 
> dora, νομίζω ότι αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις την απάντηση μόνη σου πριν σου πω γιατί επέλεγα εγώ τον φόβο.


πιθανα οφελη του ασυνειδητου φοβου:

να μην γινεις ο κακος της παρεας, επειδη ειπες μια γνωμη που δεν αρεσει στους αλλους. προσπαθεις να αποφυγεις μια πιθανη απορριψη με αλλα λογια.

αποφευγεις να υλοποιηθει το σεναριο να μην σε παρουν στη δουλεια. φοβος αποτυχιας.

αποφευγεις να βιωσεις την απορριψη απο το ατομο που σου αρεσει.

(*β ενικο: γενικα μιλαω)

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by dreamer_
> Ζω με την κοινωνική φοβία 21 χρόνια τώρα...Είμαι σχεδόν 39 χρονών. Σαν παιδί δεν μπορώ να πω πως ήμουν ιδιαίτερα ντροπαλό-κάποιες φορές μόνο. Την βίωσα στην χειρότερη μορφή της. Ακόμα και μια απλή καθημερινή συναλλαγή όπως να αγοράσω ένα ρούχο, μού ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο.
> 
> Πλέον νομίζω ότι είμαι καλά, με την έννοια ότι ζω λειτουργικά. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει, αλλά με εξαίρεση ότι δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω μπροστά σε κοινό όλα τα άλλα λίγο πολύ τα κάνω.
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή πήγα σε ένα γιατρό ομοιοπαθητικό -για άλλο ζήτημα και συζητήσαμε και το θέμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας.
> 
> Φεύγοντας μου είπε επί λέξη: Θέλω να σκεφτείς γιατί επιλέγεις να είσαι κοινωνιωφοβικός και θα τα πούμε τη επόμενη φορά.
> Τι εννοείς του είπα νευριασμένα. Έχω τραβήξει τα πάνδεινα πως είναι δυνατόν να το επιλέγω?
> ...



Ειλικρινά ποτέ δεν είχα σκεφτεί πως επέλεξα να είμαι κοινωνικοφοβική : ) Και είναι μια ενδιαφέρον τροπή και ένα ερέθισμα για σκέψη.
Στα 24 μου, ζω με την κοινωνική φοβία 11 χρόνια, με «χτύπησε» από νωρίς, από την πρώτη τάξη γυμνασίου, στο δημοτικό δεν είχα τόσο έντονα συμπτώματα και ένιωθα απλά «ντροπή», στο γυμνάσιο είχα το κοκκίνισμα του προσώπου, την εφίδρωση στις παλάμες, το τραύλισμα, το «χάσιμο» της σκέψης και του λόγου, το κόμπο στο στομάχι κι όλα αυτά χρόνο με τον χρόνο γινόντουσαν όλο και μεγαλύτερα.
Αν ήταν να δώσω μια βιαστική απάντηση, θα έλεγα πως η επιλογή μου ήταν πως τα έπαιρνα όλα πολύ στα σοβαρά και έδωσα το δικαίωμα να με επηρεάσουν τα λόγια και οι σκέψεις (υπαρκτές ή μη) των άλλων. 
Κι όσο για το τι κερδίζω ; Τίποτα, ένα μεγάλο τίποτα. Βγαίνω πάντα χαμένη, χάνοντας ευκαιρίες για διασκέδαση, για γνωριμίες, φλερτ, εργασία κι όλα αυτά γιατί εκείνο το ρημάδι το μυαλό είναι διχασμένο και νικάει πάντα το κομμάτι που δεν θέλω. 

Αλήθεια Dreamer, εσύ το πολέμησες μόνος σου ;

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dreamer_
> chr1986, είμαι άντρας... Δεν εννοούσα ότι μπορείς συνειδητά να επιλέξεις το να είσαι άνετος σε μια παρέα ή να είσαι φοβισμένος. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Δεν μπορείς. Αν μπορούσες η κοινωνική φοβία δεν θα υπήρχε για σένα.
> 
> Ασυνείδητα επιλέγεις το φόβο.Γιατί? Κάτι κερδίζεις. Τι? Ποιό είναι το ώφελός σου αν δεν πεις την γνώμη σου στην παρέα σου?
> ...


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι , κατά κάποιο τρόπο προσπαθείς να «προφυλαχτείς» από την αποτυχία και αυτή σου κτυπάει την πόρτα κι αν γίνει αυτό νιώθεις «δικαιωμένος» που είχες δίκιο!

----------


## Lou!

ομως αν το εξετασουμε λιγο πιο ψυχραιμα το θεμα, η απορριψη κ η αποτυχια, ακομα κ αν μας συμβουν καποιες φορες (που καποιες φορες θα μας συμβουν, δεν γινεται παντα να κερδιζουμε) δεν ειναι τοσο καταστροφικες καταστασεις οσο ισως νομιζουμε.

κ αν μας τυχουν καποιες απορριψεις κ καποιες αποτυχιες κ τι εγινε? οι πιο πολλες καταστασεις ειναι αναστρεψιμες. επισης κ η αποτυχια κ η απορριψη διδασκουν τι να ΜΗΝ κανουμε την επομενη φορα, αρα κατι μπορουμε να μαθουμε που ισως δεν γνωριζαμε!

υστερα δεν θα συμβαινουν κ παντα!

αν δεν δοκιμαζουμε, σιγουρα δεν θα πετυχουμε αυτο που θα θελαμε!

αν δοκιμαζουμε, μπορει να πετυχουμε η μπορει να αποτυχουμε (κ να μαθουμε κατι απο αυτο!)

----------


## wakeup

το μονο πραγμα που μισω αφορητα ειναι οτι μου δημιουργητε αγχος πριν καν βγω και τισ περισσοτερες φορες προσπαθω να μην βγω...ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΓΜΤΤΤΤΤ :Frown:

----------


## Soul_Rebel

Το θέμα είναι πως δεν το εξετάζουμε ψύχραιμα το θέμα : ) 
Η αποτυχία και η απόρριψη υπάρχει και πρέπει να υπάρχει στην ζωή μας, όμως στα μάτια ενός κοινωνικοφοβικού ατόμου είναι σαν το τέλος του κόσμου.

----------


## chr1986

> _Originally posted by dreamer_
> chr1986, είμαι άντρας...


Ουπσ..sorry!!  :Smile:

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> Τελειώνοντας το σχολειό και περνώντας στην σχολή, συνειδητοποίησα πως αυτό που με ακλουθούσε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που όλοι ονόμαζαν «ντροπαλότητα» δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο από ένα είδος φοβίας που δημιουργήθηκε κυρίως από τις τραυματικές εμπειρίες που είχα ως παιδί.


Δε νομίζω ότι η ντροπαλότητα είναι γεννεσιουργός αιτία της κοινωνικής φοβίας. Φυσικά, η μη ντροπαλότητα είναι σίγουρα αποτρεπτικός παράγοντας για κοινωνική φοβία. Δηλαδή αν είσαι ντροπαλός δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα έχεις κοινωνική φοβία. Από την άλλη όμως, αν δεν είσαι ντροπαλός η πιθανότητα κοινωνικής φοβίας μειώνεται. Το αντίθετο της ντροπαλότητας είναι το ουδέτερο, αλλά το άλλο άκρο η θρασύτητα. \"Ντροπαλότητα\" όπως την ονομάζεις, μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά πράγματα ταυτόχρονα. Π.χ. να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός στο πως συμπεριφέρεσαι, να σέβεσαι περισσότερο τους άλλους, κλπ. Η ντροπαλότητα είναι ένας παράγοντας που σε κάνει να μην \"ενσωματώνεσαι\" σε ομάδες, και να δρας σαν άτομο (αυτόνομα στη νοημοσύνη). Είναι πιο πιθανό η ντροπαλότητα να σε κάνει να μην μπεις σε μια ομάδα με ρατσιστική ροπή, όχι γιατί ντρέπεσαι ή φοβάσαι, 
αλλά για τα πράγματα που περικλείει η ντροπαλότητα. 
Από την άλλη η μη ντροπαλότητα ή η θρασύτητα μπορεί να μην οδηγεί σε κοινωνική φοβία, αλλά αν οι παράγοντες είναι \"κατάλληλοι\" μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε άλλα προβλήματα εξ\' ίσου δυσάρεστα. Αν τυχόν το έχεις ψάξει λίγο, θα έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι τα άτομα που σου εντείνουν την κοινωνική φοβία έχουν κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα. Π.χ. συμβιβασμός σε καταστάσεις και προστατευτισμός.
Γίνονται αυτά κατανοητά ή χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω αναλυτικότερα;


&gt; Τι είδους είναι ; Γενική ή Ειδική ;

Έχει σημασία τι είδους είναι; Νομίζω πως όχι, εκτός αν θελήσεις να μάθεις λεπτομέρειες για κάποιο άτομο.


&gt; Είχε κάποια σχέση με κάποιο τραυματικό γεγονός ή εμπειρία ή ήταν ανεξάρτητη ; 

&gt; Κατά τα σχολικά μου χρόνια ήμουν θύμα σχολικού εκφοβισμού «Bullying» 
&gt; κάτι που με σημάδεψε για την μετέπειτα ζωή μου. 

Όλοι μα *όλοι* οι άνθρωποι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο έχουν δεχθεί κάποιο ποσοστό βίας στη ζωή τους. 
Εδώ είναι το κρίσιμο σημείο. Κοινωνική φοβία αποκτάται από \"έλλειψη\" ανθρώπων. Θα εξηγήσω τι εννοώ.
Αναφέρεις bullying. Ας υποθέσουμε δύο περιπτώσεις. Η μία ότι δέχεσαι μόνο εσύ αυτή τη βία σε ένα σύνολο 50 ατόμων. Και σαν δεύτερη περίπτωση ας υποθέσουμε ότι δέχεσαι εσύ και άλλα 9 άτομα σε ένα σύνολο 50 ατόμων αυτή τη βία. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα σε επηρεάσει σίγουρα περισσότερο (θα είσαι η μόνη σε 50 άτομα, ενώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση 10 στα 50 άτομα). Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα έχεις συμπάσχοντες, θα μπορείς να το κουβεντιάσεις, δεν θα έχεις την αίσθηση της \"διαφορετικότητας\". Αν αρχίσεις να το βλέπεις έτσι θα δεις ότι η ύπαρξη ατόμων είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας. Ένα δεύτερο παράδειγμα είναι να έχεις πολύ καλή σχέση και κατανόηση από κάποια άτομα, τότε η βία δεν σε επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ. Το έχεις παρατηρήσει στη ζωή σου; 


&gt; Σε τι δυσκολεύει την ζωή σας η συγκεκριμένη φοβία ;

Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Φυσικά και δεν γίνεται να απαντήσει κανείς όχι. Και προφανώς όπου και όσο κανείς έχει φοβία, θα δυσκολεύει στα αντίστοιχα θέματα η ζωή του.
Και για να δώσουμε τα γεγονότα σωστά, δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει κοινωνική φοβία! Ίσως παραξενευτείς μ\' αυτό που λέω. Όλοι έχουν έστω ένα μικρό ποσοστό. Π.χ. αν ρωτήσεις 100 ανθρώπους αν θα μπορούσαν να πάνε μόνοι τους σε μια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή θα παραξενευτείς αν διαπιστώσεις ότι ούτε το 90% δεν θα πήγαινε. Αυτό δεν είναι κοινωνική φοβία; Μπορεί να είναι μικρότερο \"ποσοστό\" αλλά πάλι κοινωνική φοβία είναι!


&gt; Προσπαθήσατε να θεραπευτείτε (με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο) ; 
&gt; Είχε τελικά αποτέλεσμα; 

Έχω ακούσει λύσεις με φάρμακα, με βοήθεια ψυχιάτρου, με βοήθεια ψυχολόγου (της μιας ή της άλλης σχολής), με διάφορα τρικ, με συμβουλές για τον τρόπο σκέψης, με ομοιοπαθητική, με, με, με... Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αν με όμοιο τρόπο καταλάβεις, θα διαπιστώσεις και τη βέβαιη λύση.


&gt; Αν ήταν να δώσω μια βιαστική απάντηση, θα έλεγα πως η επιλογή μου ήταν 
&gt; πως τα έπαιρνα όλα πολύ στα σοβαρά και έδωσα το δικαίωμα να με επηρεάσουν 
&gt; τα λόγια και οι σκέψεις (υπαρκτές ή μη) των άλλων. 

Όχι. Το ότι έπαιρνες/παίρνεις στα σοβαρά πολλά πράγματα, είναι το αποτέλεσμα του προβλήματος και όχι η αιτία. Φυσικά και θα πάρω πολύ σοβαρά *όλα* τα πράγματα που συμβαίνουν γύρω μου αφού έχω κοινωνική φοβία. Αλλά και άλλα προβλήματα να είχα το ίδιο θα έκανα. Πώς αλλιώς θα τελειώσω με αυτό αν πρώτα απ\' όλα δεν το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά και αν δεν προσέξω τις αιτίες; Όσοι το καταφέρνουν αλλιώς είναι γιατί έτυχε να αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα (δες παρακάτω).


&gt; Ασυνείδητα επιλέγεις το φόβο.Γιατί? Κάτι κερδίζεις. Τι? Ποιό είναι το ώφελός σου 
&gt; αν δεν πεις την γνώμη σου στην παρέα σου?

Eίναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, κάποιος που την έχει \"πατήσει\" σε κάποιο τομέα, και στη συνέχεια έχει βρει μερική ή ολική λύση, να βγαίνει μετά και να εξηγεί πώς το ξεπέρασε και να περηφανεύεται σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις επίσης. Π.χ. κάποιος που ήταν φτωχός, και μετά πέτυχε να έχει αρκετά χρήματα. Αν δεν έχει καταλάβει το \"μηχανισμό\" του γιατί ήταν φτωχός, θα δίνει εξηγήσεις του τύπου \"τι βλακεία που είχα πριν\", αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι έτσι. Κάποιες φορές η δικές μας ενέργεις μας βοηθάνε, ενώ σε άλλες και η τύχη βοηθά.
.

----------


## dreamer

Εγώ απο μικρός παιδιά έκανα μόνο ότι μπορούσα να κάνω καλά. Αν σε κάτι δεν ήμουν καλός δεν τολμούσα να το κάνω.

Φοβόμουν να κάνω λάθος. Φοβόμουν την αποτυχία δηλαδή, όχι για μένα αλλά για τους άλλους.

Αυτή είναι για μένα η βάση για να αναπτυχθεί η κοινωνική φοβία. Ο φόβος της αποτυχίας, η γνώμη των άλλων και ο φόβος της απορριψης σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από τον άνθρωπο που δεν έχει κοινωνική φοβία.

Στην τάξη λοιπόν όταν ήμουν μαθητής οι απαντήσεις που έδινα όταν σήκωνα το χέρι ήταν σχεδόν πάντα σωστές όχι γιατί ήμουν τοσο καλός μαθητής αλλα γιατί δεν θα ρίσκαρα να σηκώσω το χέρι και να πω μια μαλακία.

Χυλόπιττες δεν έτρωγα όχι γιατί ήμουν ακαταμάχητος, αλλά γιατί μόλις αντιλαμβανόμουν τα πρώτα μηνήματα αποριψης απλώς δεν προσπαθούσα. Ενώ εαν είχα σήματα να συνεχίσω προχωρούσα. 

Πήγαινα πάντα στα σίγουρα δηλαδή. Έτσι δεν προχωράς όμως.

----------


## dreamer

> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> Αλήθεια Dreamer, εσύ το πολέμησες μόνος σου ;


Δεν νομίζω τελικά ότι τόσο μεγάλο αγώνα μπορεί να τον δώσει κανείς μόνος του.

Έκανα και ψυχοθεραπεία πήρα και φάρμακα και ομοιπαθητική και ότι κάνουν όλοι λίγο πολύ.

Όλα βοήθησαν αλλά δεν υπάρχουν τέλειες λύσεις.

Μπορώ να σου πω ότι πιο πολύ με βοήθησε ο διαλογισμός σε βάθος χρόνου και τα φάρμακα για άμεσες λύσεις.

Στην πορεία ανακάλυψα μόνος μου κάποιες τεχνικές πολύ απλές αλλά πολύ αποτελεσματικές. Ελπίζω να βρώ το χρόνο να σας πω κάποιες από αυτές.

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> Τελειώνοντας το σχολειό και περνώντας στην σχολή, συνειδητοποίησα πως αυτό που με ακλουθούσε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που όλοι ονόμαζαν «ντροπαλότητα» δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο από ένα είδος φοβίας που δημιουργήθηκε κυρίως από τις τραυματικές εμπειρίες που είχα ως παιδί.
> 
> 
> ...



Δεν ανεφερα πουθενα πως θεωρω επειδη ημουν ντροπαλη εχω κοινωνικη φοβια, απλα ισως ειχε και αυτό την σημασια του. Αρκετοι ανθρωποι είναι ντροπαλοι για πολλους και διαφορετικους λογους, ορισμενοι μενουν ντροπαλοι για παντα, αλλοι περιοριζουν την ντροπη τους σε ορισμενες στιγμες της ζωης του. Η ντροπη πρεπει να υπαρχει στον κάθε ανθρωπο, αλλα με μετρο. 
Θεωρω πως εχει σημασια, δεν γνωριζω αν εχεις και συ, απλα εγω που εχω γενικη μπορω να πω πως ζω μια κολαση, αυτό γιατι ; Λιγα χρονια πριν δεν μπορουσα να παρω ένα τηλεφωνο να ρωτησω καποια πληροφορια , δεν μπορουσα να παω σε ένα καταστημα να ζητησω να δοκιμασω ένα ρουχο ή καποιο παπουτσι, δεν μπορουσα να βγω και να παω σε μια καφετερια να πιω ένα καφε ή σε ένα εστιατοριο να φαω, δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω στο τηλεφωνω με καποιον αν ημουν στην σχολη ή μεσα σε καποιο μεσω μαζικης μεταφορας αν υπηρχε κοσμος γυρω μου. Ενας όμως που εχει ειδικη φοβια περιοριζει αρκετα τις στρεσογονες καταστασεις, μπορει να νιωθει αγχος μονο με τον προισταμενο του στην δουλεια, αλλα όχι με τους συναδελφους του, μπορει να νιωθει αγχος όταν γνωριζει νεους ανθρωπους, αλλα να μην νιωθει αν τους ξαναδει δευτερη φορα ακομα και αν δεν τους ξερει καλα. Οποτε είναι ενας ειδος περιεργιας για το πώς είναι για καποιον που εχει ειδικη φοβια και πως για καποιον που εχει γενικη. 
Δεν διαφωνω μαζι, ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν δεχτει καποιο ειδος βιας, το θεμα είναι ποσο αυτή η εμπειρια τους επηρεασε, καποιος μπορει να εχει δεχτει λεκτικη βια μεσα στην οικογενεια του ή στο σχολειο, παρολα αυτά να μην δωσει σημασια και να μην το εκλαβει ως βια, καποιος άλλος μπορει να το παρει «κατακαρδα» και καποιες απλες λεξεις όπως «ηλιθιε», «ανοητε» , «βλακα» , «αχρηστε» να τον ακολουθουν για μια ζωη. 

Σιγουρα η στηριξη παιζει σημαντικο ρολο, εγω δεν ειχα και ημουν το μοναδικο ατομο στην ταξη μου στο δημοτικο που με πειραζαν, αυτό γιατι ημουν το «ευκολο» θυμα, διεφερα εξωτερικα από τους γυρω μου καθως και λογω καταγωγης, από τους δικους μου δεν μπορουσα να εχω την στηριξη που χρειαζομουν και οι δασκαλοι τα χρονια εκεινα δεν επαιρναν πολύ σοβαρα αυτή την κατασταση, εξαλλου τι ημασταν ; «Παιδια είναι». 
Στο γυμνασιο παλι ημουν το μοναδικο κοριτσι αυτην την φορα και ήταν περισσοτερο ψυχολογικη και λεκτικη βια από συμμαθητες αλλα και προπονητες. 

Το θεμα ηταν πως ποτε δεν παραπονεθηκα σε κανεναν και τα κρατησα όλα για μενα και εκει ηταν το λαθος μου. 

Παρολα αυτα δεν μπορεις να εξαφανισεις την βια και να κανεις τα στραβα ματια λεγοντας πως δεν ειναι ή πως δεν υπαρχει ή δεν εχει σημασια επειδη εχεις καποιον αλλον να συμπασχει, ειναι σαν να μου λες πως μια κοπελα που την βιασαν θα νιωθει καλα αν ειχε κι αλλες φιλες που τις βιασαν κι αυτες, ναι θα νιωθει λιγο καλυτερα, παρολα αυτα θα ειναι ενα γεγονος που την εχει σημαδεψει για παντα ασχετα αν θα νιωθει \"μονη\" της ή με \"παρεα\".

Φυσικα και δεν μπορει να απαντησει όχι, γιατι δεν ρωταω αν σας δυσκολευει ή όχι : ) 
Ρωταω σε τι σας δυσκολευει, εμενα π.χ. με δυσκολευει στο να παρω το πτυχιο μου στην σχολη μου επειδη δεν μπορω να παρουσιασω τις υποχρεωτικες εργασιες μου, στο να κανω νεους φιλους και στο να βρω εργασια. 
Νομιζω πως είναι λιγο διαφορετικο το να εχεις τρακ από το να εχεις κοινωνικη φοβια, το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο τον ανθρωπων νιωθει αβολα στο να μιλησει μπροστα σε κοινο ή να μιλησει μπροστα σε μια καμερα, αυτό δεν σημαινει πως εχουν φοβια. Το να δυσκολευεσαι όμως να μιλησεις μπροστα σε ένα με δυο ατομα χωρις καμερες και μικροφωνα, είναι προβλημα. 

Τις λυσεις αυτές τις εχω ακουσει και διαβασει και εγω, ηθελα να δω ποιος είναι ο πιο συνηθισμενος τροπος και ποιο είναι το αποτελεσμα ολου αυτου. Δεν περιμενω θαυματα, ξερω πως μεχρι το τελος της ζωης μου θα την εχω μαζι μου, θελω απλα την περιορισω ώστε να μπορεσω να ζησω τουλαχιστον «φυσιολογικα». 

Θεωρω πως η αιτια βρισκεται στην αρχη, δηλαδη στην επεξεργασια των νοηματων και το πώς τα εκλαμβανεις. Αν σου συμβει ένα γεγονος μια φορα, ισως να μην δωσεις σημασια, αν συμβει όμως δευτερη και τριτη ισως να αρχισεις να σκεφτεσαι τους τροπους για να μην ξανασυμβει με την πιο ευκολη λυση να σταματα να αποζητας αυτό που δεν σου «καθεται». 
Εκεινο που φοβασαι είναι η αποτυχια η «κακη» γνωμη των γυρω σου για σενα και η επιθυμια σου να εισαι αρεστος. Και ισως αυτή να είναι η αιτια του προβληματος.

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by dreamer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> Αλήθεια Dreamer, εσύ το πολέμησες μόνος σου ;
> 
> 
> ...


Κυριως το πολεμας μονος σου, απλα καλο ειναι να εχεις καποιον να σε στηριζει και να βοηθαει σε αυτην σου την προσπαθεια. 

Ελπιζω να τον βρεις, θα ειναι πιστευω πολυ χρησιμες  :Wink:

----------


## Soul_Rebel

Τελικά τι είναι προτιμότερο σε μια θεραπεία, η επιλογή μιας ατομικής συνεδρίας, η επιλογή συμμετοχής σε ένα group therapy ή ο συνδυασμός και των δυο ;

----------

